# Should I still be waking pup to go outside at 14wks?



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

We have had our little guy "Mo" home for a month now (got him at 10wks). He is doing really well with crate/potty training so far. I am basically waking him up once in the night to go outside and then he is up at 6am. I'm just wondering if I should wait for him to whine to get us up to go out or be proactive about taking him out in the night? Any advice would be super! This board has been a great resource for a first time Vizsla owner


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

14 weeks is pretty young so I wouldn't expect a full night of sleep just yet. If memory serves me, at that age we were waiting for the whining, which was typically around 3-4am. 

We are trying to do the alarm clock training with our now 5mos old girl, so when we hear her whine at whatever hour, we quietly set our phone alarm to go off 2 minutes later, then get up to let her out. We are trying to teach that we only get up when our alarm goes off, not the whining. Then we put her back to kennel and reset the alarm for the time we need to get up in the morning (between 5:45 and 7am depending on the day). As time went on she's now able to sleep from 10:30 to 6-6:30am, most of the time its not worth putting her back in and we just get up which stinks on days we want to sleep in but hey... sacrifices etc  . We're aiming for 10:30-7am but we feel she's too young to expect that. Maybe another month or two. At that point if she whines at 6am we know she can hold it and will ignore it for another hour of sleep (hopefully)!


----------



## Veronique (Jan 3, 2021)

CanadianVizsla said:


> We have had our little guy "Mo" home for a month now (got him at 10wks). He is doing really well with crate/potty training so far. I am basically waking him up once in the night to go outside and then he is up at 6am. I'm just wondering if I should wait for him to whine to get us up to go out or be proactive about taking him out in the night? Any advice would be super! This board has been a great resource for a first time Vizsla owner


I would never wake up a sleeping puppy to go potty and I asked 3 trainers and they all said the same. Our V is 16 weeks and he is sleeping from 11pm to 6am in his crate from 10 weeks old. Before that we took him out when he did wake up in the middle of the night - that lasted only a week.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Veronique , 11 to 6am for 10 week old is great , too bad not all pups can pull that off!


----------



## Veronique (Jan 3, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> @Veronique , 11 to 6am for 10 week old is great , too bad not all pups can pull that off!


I know we are very lucky. Our breeder did start him on crate training and when we got him at 9 weeks it took only a few nights for him to adjust to our house. We did put the crate next to our bed and we got a special cover for it to keep him cozy and dark. We also put white noise sounds. After the 3rd night we moved the crate downstairs in his designated room. Our breeder gave us a blanket and toy he had when with his mom and litter and that helped too. The last few days he even slept past 7am which if it continues is awesome, but we are keeping him in a schedule: feeding, day naps, walks and etc. I think establishing a routine early helped too. We also did feed him in his crate since he came home to us. He loves his crate and naps there during the day too. Each dog is different, but I was told not to wake up a sleeping dog


----------

